# 08/17 sailfish and mahi!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yesterday me and my buddy Kris went offshore with hopes of catching Mahi and triggerfish. On the troll to our first spot Kris caught his first sailfish which put on a pretty good little show with about 6 jumps. And Of course both of us left our gopros at home. We ended up catching 7 species by the time we left. Unfortunately all the triggers were short bit Kris did bring home a nice mahi and we would've probably caught more but I had to Leave and be at work by noon. Anyways, here's some pics!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Stunning!!! That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty little Sail, Congrats!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome! Thought triggers are closed though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice trip there hoss. Y'all catching those fish like they going out of style, drinking some home made wine!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, DISCLAIMER: (man card about to be taken) ----That sail is soooooo CUTE!!! OK give me back my man card!!!! Awesome day on the water guys, don't matter ifin the sail was a baby!!! It's still a sail!!!!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> OK, DISCLAIMER: (man card about to be taken) ----That sail is soooooo CUTE!!! OK give me back my man card!!!! Awesome day on the water guys, don't matter ifin the sail was a baby!!! It's still a sail!!!!


Haha you can keep your man card, this time.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a pretty little sail.


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice catch man! How far out were you and what did you catch them on?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice on the sail. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yaker said:


> Nice catch man! How far out were you and what did you catch them on?


We were only about a half mile off the beach. It ate a yo-zuri


----------

